# WORST MOVIES OF ALL TIME(Non-Science Fiction)



## BAYLOR (Sep 27, 2014)

This thread deals with worst(non Science Fiction )Films.


----------



## kythe (Sep 28, 2014)

I know there are many to chose from...

The first bad movie that came to my mind was "The Cat in the Hat", with Mike Myers.  The book is a wonderful children's picture story which has been on the bestseller list for generations.  But making a full length live action movie out of it was a disaster.

It was rated PG-13 for sexual innuendo, despite the fact that the book is read by preschoolers.  The "Cat" was downright creepy, and the story had so much filler and so little plot there was nothing to follow.  

I made the mistake of seeing this movie shortly after it came out because my children were both toddlers/preschoolers at the time.  I thought it was one of the most horrible book adaptations I've ever seen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 28, 2014)

Heaven's Gate 1980  . Michael Cimino's magnum opus disaster film/western.  Awful film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 28, 2014)

*Exorcist II   The Heretic*  1977    I  wonder what Richard Burton was thinking when he signed on for for that film. The first film was a classic , It's amazing the sequel was a bad as it was.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 2, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> *Exorcist II   The Heretic*  1977    I  wonder what Richard Burton was thinking when he signed on for for that film.



"Money."

Mind you that's only a guess.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 2, 2015)

JunkMonkey said:


> "Money."
> 
> Mind you that's only a guess.



Probably a truckload of money .


----------



## Alter Business (Jul 3, 2015)

Ishtar, of course. Starship Troopers. Supergirl from the 80s or 90s, the one in which she says, Selena, you have no friends.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2015)

*Omen III* ,  good story concept , very poor execution.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jul 8, 2015)

Dudly Doright; the cartoon was rather good, though; about as good as the ones in the old BULLWINKLE ROFLMAO: 'BULLWINKLE' is in the auto-correct system!) show, but the movie that followed it was rather poor. Too many stepping on the loose floorboard gags had me fast-forwarding past the middle, and again, as it just became obvious that it ran out of good material after the 1st 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeffbert said:


> Dudly Doright; the cartoon was rather good, though; about as good as the ones in the old BULLWINKLE ROFLMAO: 'BULLWINKLE' is in the auto-correct system!) show, but the movie that followed it was rather poor. Too many stepping on the loose floorboard gags had me fast-forwarding past the middle, and again, as it just became obvious that it ran out of good material after the 1st 15 to 20 minutes.



Totally agree. It was fun watching Alfred Molina chewing up the scenery as Snidley Whiplash but you're right.  They tried to repeat the formula of _George of the Jungle_ (which worked - it's a stupid but jolly little film) but somehow got the mix wrong.


----------



## Mark Ragland (Jul 9, 2015)

Alter Business said:


> Ishtar, of course. Starship Troopers. Supergirl from the 80s or 90s, the one in which she says, Selena, you have no friends.



Ishtar was the first title that came to my mind.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 9, 2015)

This is all pushing _Ishtar _up my Must See list.  It's neck and neck with_ Spiceworld _at the moment


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 21, 2015)

*Matrix Revolutions!*

Just plain bad on so many levels.

"Reloaded" was a portent of bad things to come, but I never quite expected something quite so terrible/disappointing as this steaming pile of ploppiness! (and yes, I realise this is sf, but still, it's a terrible terrible film regardless)


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Empire State (1987) *I remember a group of us went to watch this at the cinema, back then we worked on the theory that if Barry Norman gave a film a bad review it was worth watching. He really slated this one and he was right. The six of us went into the cinema and there was around twenty people in there, half way through the film someone rang a door bell on the screen and woke me up, by the end there were eight of us left it was an appalling film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2015)

HanaBi said:


> *Matrix Revolutions!*
> 
> Just plain bad on so many levels.
> 
> "Reloaded" was a portent of bad things to come, but I never quite expected something quite so terrible/disappointing as this steaming pile of ploppiness! (and yes, I realise this is sf, but still, it's a terrible terrible film regardless)



The Washowskies have never been able to match the success they had with the Matrix.


----------



## KyleAW (Aug 24, 2015)

What is this regarding Matrix sequels? I can't think of a any. Stop mentioning them. STOP IT!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2015)

KyleAW said:


> What is this regarding Matrix sequels? I can't think of a any. Stop mentioning them. STOP IT!



They should have stopped after the first film.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 24, 2015)

They should have stopped after the first act.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2015)

JunkMonkey said:


> They should have stopped after the first act.



The film is not aging well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2015)

*Doc Savage* 1976  This film should have been hit, It wasn't . it had Ron Ely in the title role. The problem , studio meddling, a bad script  and a paltry budget.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 24, 2015)

Alter Business said:


> Ishtar, of course. Starship Troopers. Supergirl from the 80s or 90s, the one in which she says, Selena, you have no friends.



y'see Starship Troopers wasn't actually a bad film. The sequels on the other hand were execrable


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 24, 2015)

The title of the thread is worst movies of all time (_*NON *_Science Fiction).


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Aug 25, 2015)

I have never watched a "worst movie".
I seem to have some kind of instinct about what sucks bigtime
Sometimes it's simply the lineup of the cast which makes me nervous**,or the way a shot is being panned,or something about the music and 25 seconds into the movie i turn it off
** e.g.,i gnaw my nails at Hopkins/Rock,Cage/Diesel


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 25, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> I have never watched a "worst movie".
> I seem to have some kind of instinct about what sucks bigtime
> Sometimes it's simply the lineup of the cast which makes me nervous**,or the way a shot is being panned,or something about the music and 25 seconds into the movie i turn it off
> ** e.g.,i gnaw my nails at Hopkins/Rock,Cage/Diesel



I deliberately watch bad movies because, as I have said before and possibly on this thread, I learn so much more about film-making from watching them than I do from watching films that hook me.  It's so much easier to be analytical when you're not emotionally involved with characters or story.  There's more to coming out the other end of a film and thinking "Well, that sucked."  I like to know WHY it sucked.  And they're funny.  90% of comedy is based on failure. Watching really bad movies is to wallow in the stuff.


----------



## Astro Pen (Dec 4, 2021)

Just watched an absolutely awful movie called _Genova (_2008) with Colin Firth. It starts promisingly enough and initially grabbed me emotionally, but rapidly drifts into directionlessness and ends in the middle of nowhere as if the director ran out of film stock and said "What the heck just roll the end credits, they'll think it's arty."


----------



## Eternity_TARO (Dec 5, 2021)

I nominate The Contract









						The Contract (2006) - IMDb
					

The Contract: Directed by Bruce Beresford. With Morgan Freeman, John Cusack, Jamie Anderson, Alice Krige. A father and his son attempt to bring in an assassin to the authorities, but his dangerous associates have other plans.




					www.imdb.com
				




this dumpster fire of a movie had the world's worst plot hole that made me literally throw my shoe at my TV.

A father and teenage son are camping in the middle of nowhere and a dying DEA or FBI agent is escorting a world-famous Drug Kingpin.  Teh dying agent says, "I need you to take this man into custody and deliver him to this location..."   The Drug Kingpin says, "I have ex-Russian special forces tracking me right now, they killed these agents, if you try to take me in they will kill you too." 

The agent dies and the father, John Cusacks character, decides that they must accept this responsibility and they proceed to escort the world's most dangerous man despite almost being killed numerous times.

It was beyond unrealistic and no parent in the world would ever endanger their child like that.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 6, 2021)

Rockadoodle - An animated movie from about 1991.  It had horrible messages about women, their place in society and their worth only being defined by their usefulness to male characters.

The only thing good about the movie is that my now wife finally started seeing me as boyfriend material after we saw the movie together with our respective sons and I told her all of the things I hated about the movie when we left the theater.  Of course she agreed with me which made her realize that our values were very similar.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 6, 2021)

Okay, it's up to me then. Who Framed Roger Rabbit. A brilliant piece of technical filmmaking is destroyed by a lackluster script and the most annoying lead character since Punky Brewster. Its one saving grace was Bob Hoskins.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 6, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Rockadoodle - An animated movie from about 1991.  It had horrible messages about women, their place in society and their worth only being defined by their usefulness to male characters.
> 
> The only thing good about the movie is that my now wife finally started seeing me as boyfriend material after we saw the movie together with our respective sons and I told her all of the things I hated about the movie when we left the theater.  Of course she agreed with me which made her realize that our values were very similar.



Brave man going on a date movie then saying you hated the film.  My hat's off to you.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 6, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> Brave man going on a date movie then saying you hated the film.  My hat's off to you.


I'm afraid it wasn't that brave, we took our kids who were friends to the movie so it wasn't really a date movie per se.


----------

